# I think its time to retire Davey



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yiiiikes. Cue it up at 7:24


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Couldn't take it for more than a few seconds!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG that is truly awful.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Watched the Joe Rogan Experience podcast he was on a while back and thought that he had not aged very gracefully. He came across like the some of the old guys you see at the delis in big cities railing at the way the world is today.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw in 1984 with VH. As a 15 year old I thought it was time for him to retire then since he couldn't remember half the lyrics. I still have a deep respect for what he does though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

No worse than some of the Motley Crue videos have seen


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtone said:


> He came across like the some of the old guys you see at the delis in big cities railing at the way the world is today.


something that rings true here. lets reflect


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just to compare. Yeah, I know it's been tweaked, but whatever.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Makes me feel good about my own singing


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

*#*(


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My son is going to see Kiss in Oakland sometime in March.
David lee Roth is opening for Kiss.... B#(*


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This can’t be real. I assume it’s one of those deep fake things. Like the “shreds” videos.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

That was absolutely horrible and hard to listen to. I wonder if he's aware of how bad it is?
I wonder how many in the crowd are just being polite?

Time has not been easy on Dr. Rockso


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> This can’t be real. I assume it’s one of those deep fake things. Like the “shreds” videos.


It's an overdub... youtube's polluted with them. The Angus Young one was hilarious .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Just to compare. Yeah, I know it's been tweaked, but whatever.


Even thats pretty average to not quite that good for being in his prime. So the Vegas performance is about what you should expect him to sound like trying to sing like that. That style is a young mans game. A style that I can see being maintained in to the golden years would be the style of Mark Knopfler. 
Another guy that had some bad cringe worthy performances was Axl Rose. Although from what I saw on youtube he seemed to pull it together not too badly for AC DC.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> That was absolutely horrible and hard to listen to. I wonder if he's aware of how bad it is?
> I wonder how many in the crowd are just being polite?
> 
> Time has not been easy on Dr. Rockso


Ugh. I actually watched it this time. Holy fuck is about all I can say.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Another one that needs to hang it up is Meatloaf.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Another one that needs to hang it up is Meatloaf.


Really?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

player99 said:


> Really?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think my #1 guy might be ready to gig with Dave then. 
He's no slouch up put up against Clapton over there either.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I think my #1 guy might be ready to gig with Dave then.
> He's no slouch up put up against Clapton over there either.


he "almost" nailed it!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I think my #1 guy might be ready to gig with Dave then.
> He's no slouch up put up against Clapton over there either.


OK....maybe Im just having another one of those "bad days" but I have to say this guys guitar tone sucks...
AND ...there is at least one string out of tune.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I think my #1 guy might be ready to gig with Dave then.
> He's no slouch up put up against Clapton over there either.


Improvisation?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I checked out a few of that kid's vids. He's actually pretty good. Good sense of humor with his music choices.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Cocaine's a hell of a drug.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Coulda been worse...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

gtone said:


> Coulda been worse...


I just listened to the entire recording. It somehow became oddly appealing in a strange way.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

vadsy said:


> something that rings true here. lets reflect


I don’t go to delis...
Frickin clouds!......


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

jb welder said:


> I think my #1 guy might be ready to gig with Dave then.
> He's no slouch up put up against Clapton over there either.


After the 16th bar he operated the tremolo bar incorrectly.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh well, he's giving a bunch of good musicians steady, hopefully good paying work.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The comments in the doobily-do are just hilarious...._'Wife came in the room so I quickly changed it to porn. Easier to explain'_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Oh well, he's giving a bunch of good musicians steady, hopefully good paying work.


Even at his best, I was never really a fan of his voice, but yeah, time to hang up the mic Dave.

That’s pitiful.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Remember, he was in the best version of VH. What's that say about Sammy, et al? LOL

He was never a great singer, but he was the _right_ singer at the _right_ time for the band. They had swagger. They had testosterone. They had balls. The rest is history.

Much like another horrid singer in the right place at the right time ------ Axl Rose.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Yiiiikes. Cue it up at 7:24


Forget 7:24!!
The real magic starts almost right away at the 0:30 mark.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

when he starts the first verse and onward 0:40.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Remember, he was in the best version of VH.
> .


Was he?

Personally I’d take Sammy over Diamond Dave any day of the week, but you know opinions.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

He was never a great singer as far as keeping key. Even in the vid above he sounds like he's singing sharp, which to me means he still can't stay on pitch. It's too bad he's so full of himself that he hasn't ever really taken the time to actually take care that particular issue. He sounds like he can actually hit the notes he obliterating. But the world revolves around him. I still like his oddball persona. It's different.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Duplicate post


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

In 1984 I turned 13. VH was huge. A monster on the radio. Jump was epidemic. They were probably my #1 band until I hit 20. Every album I loved.

By the time I was old enough to buy my own concert tickets, Sammy was in. I saw VH live many times with Sammy. I enjoyed the shows.

I never saw Dave until many years later. A tour. Fk he sucked. What a major let down. I sang all the lyrics to all the Dave era songs. Dave forgot all the lyrics. I was pissed. Ballet shoes. Scarfs...Batons and rings. WTF is this gender neutral stuff all about? Then the band left the stage while Dave showed a video and gave a speech on his sheep herding dogs. How he trained them and stuff. What an idiot, I thought. Did I really just see VH live? Really?

Eddie was a sloppy drunk. I thought he passed out during his mess that was supposed to be his guitar solo. I seriously thought someone had better go kick him after he was on the floor for so long with his guitar howling feedback. As he laid motionless. “Did he just die?” I thought. 

A fews years go by. Eddie cleans up. 1 more tour. I thought I’ll give it a go. I figured it would be my last chance to see Eddie at his finest. He delivered! Eddie was awesome. Tight and killer. Dave was a blowhard again.

In my experience Dave should have gave up performing after “Little Ain’t Enough”. I liked the band a whole lot more before I saw Dave live. He was great for a long time. Then he seemed to pass his “best before date”.

I respect DLR for what did in the first version of VH. Immensely. Also at least three of his solo albums. For me it ends there...Rant over.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Was he?
> 
> Personally I’d take Sammy over Diamond Dave any day of the week, but you know opinions.


For some things, I'd take Sammy over Dave, too. 

But I'd take 'Van Halen 1978-1985' over 'Van Halen 1986-1996' all day long, and twice on Sunday. I can think of lots of classic songs in that first era. They were inventing new stuff all the time, they were the band that so many others aspired to be. They were the shit.

The only song that springs to mind in that second era is Pound Cake. Yukk. Was any band inspired to be like them in this era? I didn't know of any. I'm not saying the first era was better because of Dave, but I didn't say that in my earlier post either. For many reasons, they were just a much better band in the earlier era, while he was in it the first time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think he has hearing loss. He is most likely deaf to some degree.

edit: A large degree.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sammy is a better singer, but their strongest material was the earliest stuff, imo.
I prefer Dave on the studio versions, but even in early conert footage, he was pulling the shitty lounge act.
That's probably one of the things that didn't sit right with the rest of the band.

I lost interest in them with the 1984 album.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I lost interest in them with the 1984 album.


Me, too. It had it's moments but it seemed to be the sign that the end was nigh. 

Such a great band live when they were on and in their heyday. They weren't an opening act for long, because they kept slaying the headliners.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was really only a fan of Eddie himself until Roth left.

For me it wasn’t until Hagar joined that I started enjoying the band.

I have a similar opinion about Guns n Roses.


----------

